# Finding medication in Singapore



## Susanmarie44 (Jul 26, 2015)

Hello,

I am trying to find a place to buy medication I take for glaucoma. I've been ordering it from Canada but they have stopped production. The cost in the US is $700/100 tablets. The medication is not available in Europe. I believe it may be in Singapore, but I need to contact a reliable pharmacy or hospital to make sure before I travel there to see a doctor, get a prescription and the medication. Can anyone suggest the best place I might call to find this information? I will need to communicate in English. Thanks for any information.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Susanmarie44 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am trying to find a place to buy medication I take for glaucoma. I've been ordering it from Canada but they have stopped production. The cost in the US is $700/100 tablets. The medication is not available in Europe. I believe it may be in Singapore, but I need to contact a reliable pharmacy or hospital to make sure before I travel there to see a doctor, get a prescription and the medication. Can anyone suggest the best place I might call to find this information? I will need to communicate in English. Thanks for any information.


Singapore is as developed as any western country and medical personnel here speak excellent English.

As for contact, you can search online for Singapore General Hospital, Alexandra Medical Group, Mount Elizabeth Hospital, Gleneagles Hospital or Raffles Hospital and email them.

Unless it's a banned drug, you must be able to get it.

Singapore does have a growing medical tourism industry in this region.


----------



## Susanmarie44 (Jul 26, 2015)

Thanks for your time and the information. I've had medical care in Singapore and know it's excellent, but no longer have any contact information and was nervous about contacting and communicating my specific question by phone. You've given me good leads, and emailing may be a better way to start. I'll also try Parkway and theNationa Eye Institute, where I was treated. Thanks again.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Susanmarie44 said:


> Thanks for your time and the information. I've had medical care in Singapore and know it's excellent, but no longer have any contact information and was nervous about contacting and communicating my specific question by phone. You've given me good leads, and emailing may be a better way to start. I'll also try Parkway and theNationa Eye Institute, where I was treated. Thanks again.


Knowing how terrified the medical professionals here are, over dishing out email replies ..
Good luck.

Unless you can dig up some past reference it may be tough going.

What's the name of the medication you are looking for ?


----------



## Susanmarie44 (Jul 26, 2015)

You are right, same in the US and many other places I'm sure. I should have thought of that. The medication is methazolamide, an oral drug used to treat glaucoma. I'll try to get through to my old contacts by phone in the morning. Thanks again.


----------



## NgWeiKhang (Jul 13, 2016)

Singapore is having good number of modern & well equipped hospital. You will definitely get the required medication.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

NgWeiKhang said:


> Singapore is having good number of modern & well equipped hospital. You will definitely get the required medication.


really ?

I didn't know that.


----------

